# WANTED Squale 1521 blue



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

*WANTED Squale 1521 blue*


View Advert


Looking to purchase a squale

I can bank transfer, PayPal or even pay through eBay if you prefer.




*Advertiser*




damo08



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

